# Finding an employer who will sponsor us? any companies?



## mk2007

Hi,
My husband and I are looking to move to Fort Lauderdale Florida. Does anyone know any big or small for that matter companies that would be willing to sponsor one of us? I am qualified in Media and photography (BA Hons degree) and my husband is a supervisor of security looking to move soon to compliance manager. He has also been a store manager for 5 years. 
Can anyone help us to find the right jobs in order to obtain the right visa?

any help appreiciated.


----------



## synthia

Welcome to the forum! I moved your thread here from General Information.

Unfortunately I'm not optimistic about your chances of being sponsored. In addition to it being expensive for the employer, the employer has to convince immigration that there are no Americans qualified for the job. I really doubt that is possible in photography. Security might be a better possibility. Unfortunately, even if your husband should get a work permit, the right to work would not extend to you.


----------



## mistabatu

Hi all,

I am from Azerbaijan. Im having great trouble finding info/real experiences about moving to America, so perhaps you can help.

I plan to enter usa and to try find a job which will sponsor me for a H1 visa so I can stay and work for a year or two.

Has anyone any experiences with this?

* How difficult is it to convince a potential employer to sponsor you?
* How long would they have to wait before I could start work if they agreed to sponsor me?
* Is there anything I can do to speed the process up so that if an employer says yes, some of the wheels have already been put in motion and it seems like less of a hassle to them?
* Any success stories?
* Any horror stories?

BTW, I have a B.A degree in Applied Mathematics and would be looking for something in I.T and math and physics tutor.

Thanks all


----------



## synthia

I think that if you enter the US on a tourist visa and get a job offer you will probably have to return to your home country to actually get the visa.

I think the reason you don't hear many success stories about people getting work visas is that there really aren't many. It's very difficult, much more so than in the past, even for IT people. During the boom days before 2000, there was a temporary increase in visas for IT people because we had a critical shortage. That law has expired, but it seems to have left people with the idea that getting sponsored for a job in the US is a lot easier than it really is.

Are you eligible for the green card lottery? If you are, and are lucky enough to win, your problems will be solved.


----------



## mistabatu

first of all thanks for reply
yeah once i have tried green card but there was nothing out. 
and you know honestly i should say one thing for us it is so hard even to get tourist visa too. they demand a lot of things and unfortunately what i have would not be good enough for em'
that really sucks
but here in our country we are really lack of opportunities that's why i want to change my location. because time is flying and i want to gain several things till i get 30


----------



## Bevdeforges

As Synthia mentioned, your best bet may well be with the green card lottery - except that I don't see Azerbaijan listed under the eligible countries. The new application period is opening soon, though - I think it's in April. Definitely worth looking into.

For almost any job-related visa (except perhaps a "nanny" visa) you are going to need a couple of years of job experience in your country or elsewhere before most US employers will even consider going through the hassle (and it is a hassle for them) of sponsoring an overseas candidate.

You may want to consider a student visa, if graduate school is a part of your plans. It's an expensive way to do things, but you can often make good contacts during your studies that could help you land a job in the US, either on graduation or later on in your career.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## mistabatu

well i know this is the among that eligible countries but honestly i have never heard such an amount of people who got green card from azerbaijan


----------



## Bevdeforges

The fact that Azerbaijanis are eligible for the green card lottery means that they generally don't use up their quota for the regular green card. Maybe that's the route you ought to try rather than the non-immigrant visas.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## mistabatu

yeah sure i'm gonna go thru, like they say hope never dies.
thanks all for your guidance.


----------



## synthia

I don't think eligibility for the green card lottery means the country doesn't use its quota. It means that over the past five years, the total number of immigrants from that country has been less than 50,000. The quota for a particular country could be small in proportion to their population, or there may not have been any quota at all in previous years. The idea is to balance some of our laws that favor bringing in immigrants from the countries where we have the most immigrants, because of family sponsorship.


----------

